# Help needed trying to resurrect gnome planner



## rosorio (Apr 14, 2022)

Hi,

I'm trying to resurrect gnome planner port using latest development
versions which supports gnome3. I build the package for 13-amd64 but
I found a strange dependency error regarding libxml2.

Planner was wrote around modules (shared libs) responsible for some
functions such as file read/write and so on.

For some strange reason, the build don't report any error[1], but when
I run planner, the application can't load some of the modules claiming
a version LIBXML2_2.4.30 for libxml2.so.2.

The full message is :

WARNING **: 18:11:26.606: Could not open file module '/usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.2: version LIBXML2_2.4.30 required by /usr/local/lib/planner/file-modules/libmrp-xsl.so not defined'

Did  someone has already met this kind of error ?

Regards
-- rodrigo



[1] http://files.osorio.me/planner-libxml2-error.txt


----------



## diizzy (May 11, 2022)

I think you might have a stale version of libxml2, https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=262877


----------



## rosorio (May 15, 2022)

Thanks diizzy, the fix on libxml2 completely fix the issue. Now planner works as expected


----------

